# Tolkien fans want a Google logo



## Hyarion (May 25, 2006)

I thought you guys might find this interesting;

Tolkien Gateway is having a friendly petition to remind Google that a J.R.R. Tolkien-themed logo could be present on January 3rd, 2007 (the Professor's birthday). There's already quite a few concept images which I could easily see as being on the main page of Google however unlikely it may be. Plenty of other artists/authors have been showcased though, so why not Tolkien?

View the petition page


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2006)

I'm always enjoying the google logos, and one for Tolkien would certainly be a nice tribute. I signed the petition and added our site to the list of supporting websites.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 1, 2006)

I also sighed the petiton. You can see my name there (Galin). 
I think all members have to add their names to the list. I told my friends about that site.
However, I'm not sure that will take effect.


----------

